# Openoffice startet nicht mehr

## Finswimmer

Hi,

OO will nicht mehr starten. (app-office/openoffice-bin-3.2.0)

Es kommt nur "** (soffice:15346): WARNING **: unable to get gail version number", was aber wohl nicht die eigentliche Fehlermeldung ist.

.ooo* zu löschen, was bei vielen anderen geholfen hat, hilft nicht bei mir.

Was kann ich tun?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## kernelOfTruth

versuch mal Folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=kde4 soffice -writer

 

 *Quote:*   

> OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome soffice - writer

 

gnome-extra/libgail-gnome ist installiert ?

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=91255

----------

